# Where to buy Klotz lubricants



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Looking for the good stuff for my vintage sled ,locally if possible


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

But what's local? Your profile doesn't indicate where your from. 

I buy mine at M-18 Supply in Houghton Lake/Prudenville, without going on the internet they have the best prices out of a walk in retail store I've found.

Small Displacements on M59 in Waterford, across from the airport carries it too.


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

Riders in Saginaw had some at a not to bad price. $32/gallon
You can also try this guy, he is in Minnesota but can prob get you a good deal on 4 gallons or more....763-479-2478 or [email protected]

You can also try Andre'
Snow-Mobile toys Inc.
586 929 2330
[email protected]
www.snow-mobiletoys.com


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I finished up my Klotz last week. I thought I had another gallon. Well I had at least my sled's tank full of it. I picked up a gallon of Amsoil's Interceptor, which I don't mind but I could tell a difference in the smell. I was liking the smell of the Klotz and wished i'd have found it up north. Of course beggers can't be choosers and boy did I pay for the Interceptor when you get that stuff at the IGA in Trout Lake! Ouch!


----------



## P.R.S.F. (Jul 2, 2008)

dumredneck said:


> Riders in Saginaw had some at a not to bad price. $32/gallon
> You can also try this guy, he is in Minnesota but can prob get you a good deal on 4 gallons or more....763-479-2478 or [email protected]


 
Thats where I get mine ships it right to your door :coolgleam


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Picked up a gallon at Grace Performance in Port-Huron last jug he had,stuffs not cheap that is for sure


----------

